
Misperceiving Bullshit as Profound (Cruz, Rubio, Trump) - stractract
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0153419
======
todd8
To keep this in perspective, note the following quotes (which careful reader
should seek in the original article because here they have the risk of being
taken out of context):

> ... we want to note that the sample of the present study probably is not
> representative of the US as our study is restricted to the specific sample
> of Amazon Mechanical Turk workers and has a relatively small sample size for
> an online survey. Thus, one cannot make inferences about the entire
> population of the US ...

> Favorable views of Republican candidates and conservatism were not
> significantly related to profoundness ratings of mundane statements. In
> contrast, this was the case for Hillary Clinton and Martin O’Malley.

> Overall, small-to-medium sized correlations were found, indicating that far
> from all conservatives see profoundness in bullshit statements.

> We base our study on the empirically supported assumption found in other
> research that conservatives (vs. liberals) are less likely to use a
> reflective and critical thinking mode [8,9], a mode that is necessary to
> detect the vacuity of pseudo-profound bullshit statements [1].

------
blue_dinner
"Misperceiving Bullshit as Profound Is Associated with Favorable Views of
Cruz, Rubio, Trump and Conservatism"

There is just as much bullshit on the liberal side. All I need to do is take a
look at Twitter and Youtube.

